# Beginner Snake



## Aaliyah (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi everyone, I have been looking at getting a snake for a while now, but having trouble finding a small beginner snake. I live in Ipswich and have been doing a lot of research but I am having a hard time finding Australian sites. I was looking at getting a Pygmy python but the are a bit more expensive, so I hoping you would have some good recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## Sdaji (Jun 8, 2020)

Any of the Children's Pythons (Antaresia) would be ideal. The size difference is marginal between them. They come in a range of colours and patterns these days 

Think about if you want to start with an adult or a baby, decide what type you like, and have a look at what's available


----------



## Herpetology (Jun 8, 2020)

Aaliyah said:


> I was looking at getting a Pygmy python but the are very expensive



May i ask what prices you saw for the pygmy pythons? I was of belief they are around the 300 mark, 400 for exceptional looking individuals

If you want the snake to stay small, you should definitely look at any of the 3 main antaresia species, stimsons, childrens, spotted --infact sdaji has some beatiful marbles, but maybe out of price range

or you can get a young carpet and watch it grow from a small string to a big fella


----------



## Aaliyah (Jun 9, 2020)

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## adderboy (Jun 9, 2020)

While I agree with the advice you've received, I would add that a pygmy python is not an ideal first snake. Young ones in particular can be tricky feeders, something a beginner might struggle with. You're much better off with the other antaresias as mentioned.


----------



## Susannah (Jun 9, 2020)

I love my Stimson's Python - I got him for my midlife crisis. I've had him over 2 years now and I am only regretting waiting so long to get him.​ They're small, inquisitive, yet docile. Such a nice temperament, good with being handled and kids, often cruises around his tank or just sits happily under or on his hide/rock. He was $400, but to be honest I didn't shop around for prices.


----------



## Aaliyah (Jun 10, 2020)

Ok thanks guys for the advice.


----------



## Fifi81 (Jul 16, 2020)

Can you let me know where you found Pygmy pythons in Brisbane?? I stopped looking because they were like unicorns.


----------

